# July 1 in Church History



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 30, 2005)

On July 1, 

* 1542 -- An Edict of the Parlement of Paris decreed that anyone possessing Calvin's _Institutes_ should be reported to the authorities for punishment; 

* 1555 -- John Bradford, English Puritan, was martyred;

* 1643 -- The Westminster Assembly was convened for the first time;

* 1690 -- The Battle of the Boyne was won by Protestant forces under King William;

* 1841 -- Robert Allen, Scottish Presbyterian poet, died;

* 1867 -- The Dominion of Canada was founded (see Psalm 72.8);

* 1899 -- The Gideon Society was founded.

[Edited on 7-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Westminster!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2006)

Did nothing happen on June 30th?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 30, 2006)

Boyne! Boyne!







William of Orange!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Did nothing happen on June 30th?



See this thread.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Did nothing happen on June 30th?



June 30, 1688, The Immortal Seven issue the Invitation to William, beginning the struggle for English independence from Rome which would culminate in the Glorious Revolution.

June 30, 1908 - The Tunguska meteorite impact occured in Siberia

June 30, 1934 - The Night of the Long Knives, Adolf Hitler's violent purge of his political rivals in Germany, takes place. Ernst Rohm and members of Sturm Abteilung (SA) are purged, along with liberal and conservative dissidents including the Calvinist Conservative Revolutionary Edgar Julius Jung. (FYI I wrote the stub article on Jung on wikipedia).

June 30, 1990 - East and West Germany merge their economies.

June 30, 1997 - China resumes sovereignty over the city-state of Hong Kong, ending 156 years of British colonial rule.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Cool. 

That's awesome that you wrote the article on Jung. 

I had a fellow worker try to tell me the Hong Kong was still under British rule. I guess he missed the news that day!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 30, 2006)

Actually, I need to finish the article on Jung... I started it two years ago, and never finished and explained his conservative philosophy which anti-totalitarian, anti-Nazi, and neo-medievalist and based on a revived elected constitutional monarchy, which would have served Germany well In my humble opinion.


----------

